# Family Worship Times



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 22, 2010)

Not too long ago I had the pleasure of reading Dr. Beeke's "Family Worship". It was a great book that greatly convicted me. Our family has always had sporadic times of short bible lessons but nothing consistent and nothing as purposeful as worshipping together. 

I have the unique pleasure of running a home-based business with my wife and having all of our children (6 of them) at home with us (as we home-school). Since reading this book our family has purposed to take 3-4 nights a week, for about 45 minutes each night, to worship God through singing (Psalms of course ), prayer, and reading through scripture with a small lesson (Luke right now). I have been greatly blessed by this time that we get to spend together.

Now, I understand that some, if not most, of you have more demanding schedules but I would still like to hear how you all spend time together throughout your week in times of family worship. And I would like to encourage you, if you are not, to purpose to spend time regularly with your family marveling on the glories of our great God! It has been one of the most encouraging things for me, as a father and a husband, to hear the hearts of my wife and my children in their prayers and to see the growth that is happening as they seek to apply God's Word to their lives.

So, what does family worship time look like in your house?

Here is a link to a free digital copy: http://www.hnrc.org/files/FamilyWorship.pdf


----------



## Curt (Apr 22, 2010)

When children lived in our house (we've been empty-nesters for a while) it varied from year to year. We would use devotional materials which suited their ages, of course. Usually, it was in the morning, before I left. We were homeschoolers, so that made things a bit easier on the scheduling end.

Today, my wife and I start the day with reading a portion together (currently in Joshua), then discussion, spending time to look up things if we need clarification, then prayer. Prayer time includes family and church members, as well as other needs and praises. This doesn't work every day, depending upon what's going on in life (for instance, today she's in Amsterdam and I'm in Maine). We don't get uptight over it. It is a wonderful start to the day, however, and we try not to miss it.


----------



## TexanRose (Apr 22, 2010)

We do family worship both morning and evening, every day of the week, but it usually only takes 15 minutes or so. That includes prayer, singing of a section from the metrical Psalter, reading a chapter of Scripture, and prayer again. I think most of the people in our church do it pretty much the same way. The brevity of it enables it to be frequent and enables all family members, including grown children with varying work schedules, etc. to be present.

Thanks for the link. I knew Dr. Beeke's father, and I can very much picture him teaching Pilgrim's Progress with the tears on his face! He was a wonderful Godly man.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 22, 2010)

We do family worship every night...God willing. They do get missed here and there, but not often. Normally it's around thirty minutes. For bible verses we use Desiring God's fighter verses, which have a picture to associate with each verse. This is helpful with the one who can't read. Then we sing. I read a chapter from the Bible and talk about it. In Luke right now, we've been only reading half since they are so long. We normally allow my 4yo to read a little bit from his kid reader bible book. It's a book that has k-2 level bible stories. We then work on our catechism and then we pray. Right now we're working on God centered prayers. And then we play. It's not easy, and I don't feel like doing it, but I have noticed an incredible difference in my children's knowledge. Even my 18mo, when asked, "Who made you?'" Will yell out, "God." In church last Sunday my son God my attention and said, "Hey dad, the pastor just said covenant on work. I heard him."


----------

